# Flat screen full HD Televisions Obselence issues. Technical discussion.



## Knuttell (14 Dec 2010)

> CHRISTMAS shoppers are in danger of buying digital TVs that are not  compatible with the new Irish digital service and will be useless in a  year's time.
> At the end of 2012, Saorview, [broken link removed]'s new digital service, will be up and running.
> By that time, all Irish homes need to upgrade their TV sets to receive a digital signal to watch RTE One, RTE Two, [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]  as the analogue terrestrial television network -- which is the system  of watching television stations through an outdoor or indoor aerial --  will be switched off.
> [broken link removed] TD and consumer protection spokeswoman [broken link removed] warned shoppers buying a new digital TV this Christmas to make sure the set is MPEG4-compatible.
> ...


Thus is the first I have read about this major development, I bought a Sony Bravia 40V4000 2 years ago only to find out today after reading this article that my 40"full HD flat screen will be obsolete in 2 years!!


----------



## Brouhahaha (14 Dec 2010)

This looks like incorrect reporting to me. See question 9 at the link below. You will need a set top box (assuming your TV hasn't built in MPEG4 support).

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (14 Dec 2010)

The introduction of digital television here has been widely reported for years at this stage.


----------



## tiger (14 Dec 2010)

A set top box will solve the problem. [broken link removed] one is €100 but a Freeview HD also works I believe and maybe cheaper. Expect Lidl/Aldi to stock at some point also!


----------



## venice (14 Dec 2010)

> As (or or least I assume) you know any TV without MPEG4 WONT!!


 
Yes it will. Have you not read earlier posts. It will work with an mpeg4 decoder, or a sat disk etc.etc.

But you are correct that it will not work with a technoloogy the was now available 2 years ago when the purchase was made.......


----------



## theresa1 (14 Dec 2010)

"The main thing is, if you are a SKY or UPC customer MPEG2 and MPEG4 won't make a difference -- your television will work -- so you have nothing at all to worry about,"

The above just adds to confusion.The Manager is just trying to justify MPEG2 set's still being sold. The newspaper article is sloppy to put it mildly.


----------



## roker (15 Dec 2010)

The manufacturers fitted digital tuners to the TVS, If I recall the Irish government were dragging their heal and could not decide what system to used for HDTV tuners. Just to complicate things further, they decided to use a different system to the UK,


----------



## venice (16 Dec 2010)

> gives a direction that it will not happen for 10 years


 
This is a European policy. We are been run by Europe these days or have you not noticed???

Taken from Saorview.ie

The EU has mandated the end of 2012 as the final date for Analogue Switch Off (ASO), by which time Ireland needs to launch a replacement digital transmission system to ensure all Irish audiences can continue to receive free-to-air television.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Dec 2010)

They haven't officially launched it yet either its still only on trial.


----------



## ajapale (16 Dec 2010)

I ve copied the entire old thread to: Rant: Flat screen full HD Televisions..Obsolete! in LOS

Ive edited out the rants in this thread. Please keep this thread to discuss the technical aspects and the other to rant and let off steam.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Dec 2010)

tiger said:


> A set top box will solve the problem. [broken link removed] one is €100 but a Freeview HD also works I believe and maybe cheaper. Expect Lidl/Aldi to stock at some point also!



Correct Tiger,
A "Freeview" *HD* receiver that has MPEG4 decompression will probably work to receive Irish digital TV transmissions.



** Edited this post to state the above, as what I had posted before, was inaccurate. **


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2010)

A Freeview '*HD*', decoder is also MPEG4, so should work.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Dec 2010)

Towger said:


> A Freeview '*HD*', decoder is also MPEG4, so should work.



I admit I haven't looked into that model at all, but is it not a cable decoder as opposed to an "over the air" ie. transmission receiver?


----------



## Towger (17 Dec 2010)

Freeview is over the air.


----------



## SparkRite (18 Dec 2010)

Towger said:


> Freeview is over the air.



Thanks Towger, you are indeed correct and I have edited my post accordingly.

Cheers.


----------

